# Is my budgie looking healthy?



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

My Groovey (girl) says HI! 

I feed my her on Harrisons Pellets & Harrisons Seed & broccoli/cabbage/spinach/rocket daily. 

Despite this something looks not quite right with her.... maybe a molt coming? 

Also does anyone think she looks underweight? Need to get hold of some scales to weight her.. 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi 

She does look fluffed up and if she was my bird I'd be making an appointment with an avian vet.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree, in all but the last picture, she's looking rather fluffy. 

As you have concerns about her health, best to put your mind at ease and go to an avian vet, who will also be able to tell you her weight. From these pictures, it's really hard to tell her weight.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie does look rather fluffed up. If your Groovey stays that way for most of the day and if you have noticed a steep decrease on the energy levels and appetite, then it's likely that something is up and it would be best to have Groovey checked by an avian vet specialist.

Are you sure that Groovey is a female? From these photos, I'm seeing a very purplish blue cere, indicating boy.

I hope your budgie feels better soon.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Groovy really doesn't look well. Hope she feels better soon.
I would get her checked by a avian vet just for peace of mind.


----------



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

She was a little quiet this morning sleeping mid day more than usual but has picked up alot this evening eating as normal and devouring her cabbage! I think i'll see how she goes tomorrow and arrange a vets appointment ASAP (Any recommended near Sheffield, South Yorkshire?)

I believe she is female because her cere turns brown time to time (happened twice in the 15 months i've had her) but i know what you're saying as it does look quite blue also!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I did a search and found these links from The Parrot Society

Avian Vets in Yorkshire

International Zoo Veterinary Group
Avian and Exotic Clinic
Unit 4
Co-operative Parade
Denholme Gate Road
Hipperholme
Tel: 01535 605033
Mr Andrew Greenwood, MA,VetMB, FiBiol, DipECAMS, FRCVS,
Ms Johanna Storm, MRCVS.
International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK)

Nigel Harcort-Brown
30, Crab Lane
Harrogate
North Yorkshire
HG1 3BE
Tel: 01423 508945

The Mount Veterinary Group
89 Middlecave Rd
Malton
North Yorkshire
YO17 7NQ
Tel: 01653 600079

Battle Flats Vetinary Clinic
Andrew Forsyth BVMS, GP Cert (ExAP), MRCVS;
Mark Naguib BVMS (Hons), Cert AVP (ZooMed), MRCVS
38 The Village
Strensall
York
YO32 5XE
Tel: 01904 490055


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Is*

What a beautiful budgie. I agree with above that a immediate appointment be made with an avian vet. The eye expression plus the fluff needs attention.
You can purchase a gram scale in the kitchen dept of walmart type stores at reasonable price. Windy City Parrot sells one for around 22 dollars. It is the fastest way I know to check for suspected illness in birds. People who have handled birds for a long time can detect body density. by holding a bird and judging the frail nature of the bird as a whole. That takes a lot of birds and a lot of years. Blessings and keep us posted on your budgies health.
Jo Ann:Love birds::green pied:

P S You might add a heat lamp to one area of the cage in case your bird is loosing weight and not eating enough to feed the birdie motor. Adding Electrolyte probiotics
and ACV may give the immune support to overcome the issue. You might also hold the bird next to your ear in a quiet room to listen for abnormal crackling noise in the breathing. You should be able to hear a heart beat fast and even and also breathing with no abnormalities. Blessings, for full health for your bird. Jo Ann


----------



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks, I found the same results in my search. 

Didn't find any specific avian vets thought :upset:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,
How kind of you to do a search for Avian Vets near the member's location. Thank you!

Jimpy - I hope you get an appointment for your beautiful little girl right away so you'll have an accurate diagnosis and treatment plan for her.

I'm wishing Groovey a full and speedy recovery and hope you'll update us on her condition once she's had her appointment with the Avian Vet.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

jimpyjimpster said:


> I believe she is female because her cere turns brown time to time (happened twice in the 15 months i've had her) but i know what you're saying as it does look quite blue also!


That intensity of blue I'm seeing in these photos is not normal for a female budgie out of breeding condition. You should also have this potential issue addressed by the vet, because your Groovey may have some kind of hormonal imbalance.


----------

